# Fingerprinting in Melbourne



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have to get my fingerprints done to apply for FBI clearance
I enquired with the local police and they said they dont provide this service. They asked me to contact Victoria police. But to get an appointment, it takes 3 months with Victoria Police

Are there other alternatives (like Private agency)?

Please help

Thanks


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone help please?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately this is the case. I myself had to wait for more than 1 month for the appointment. You might want to fly to Sydney and do the finger print there with a cost of 42$. I was advised from this forum that most local police station there have this service.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I called up Victoria Police today... they gave me appointment on 26-Feb-2012


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

Fly to Brisbane and you will have your finger printing in the same day without hassle.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I received FBI clearance today to my Australia address... much relieved... I did the fingerprints myself...


----------

